# Anyone in the TORONTO area this Friday, August 11th??



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey... I'm a singer/songwriter guy who's currently working on a CD. I'm doing a solo-set (on acoustic guitar & stage piano) of some of those songs at *The Rivoli* in Toronto on *August 11th*. I'll be starting the night off at *9:00PM* followed by the bands - Broadside, Newspaper Taxi and Factor Fiction.

I got some tunes and stuff up at *www.myspace.com/pintomusic* and more info on my site at *www.pintomusic.com* 

I hope some of y'all can make it down for some beers and tunes. 
*- Neal*


----------

